# Making GST reporting easier



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Australian Taxation Office has made the following statement via its Small Business Newsroom applicable to supplies made from 1 July 2017 onwards:

*Making GST reporting easier*











*10 July 2017*

If you're a small business with a GST turnover of less than $10 million, Simpler BAS is now your GST reporting method. This means you only need to report:
Total sales
GST on sales
GST on purchases

If you use accounting software, you can keep your original detailed GST classifications, or choose the Simpler BAS bookkeeping settings with reduced codes. It's completely optional and the choice is yours.

Paper BAS forms haven't changed, just leave the sections blank where information is no longer needed.

We've also developed a Simpler BAS GST bookkeeping guide. This helps with the classification of sales and purchases, and explains common and also misunderstood GST transactions.

You can talk to your registered tax or BAS agent for more information and advice.

*Find out about:*
Simpler BAS
Simpler BAS GST bookkeeping guide
*Watch:*

Small business owners talking about the benefits of Simpler BAS and how it saved them time and money.
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...g/Making-GST-reporting-easier/?sbnews20170719). (Video acessible via this link)


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The project that gave rise to the simplified BAS resulted in the Australian Taxation Office being a finalist in the 2017 Public Sector Innovation Awards of the ACT branch of the Institute of Public Administration Australia: http://www.act.ipaa.org.au/innovation-finalists-17.


----------

